# [SOLVED] Dell Latitude D600 Driver Help



## SirToasty (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm running a Dell latitude D600 with Vista Home Basic on it. The wireless works on it and but the ethernet port doesnt work, and thats the last driver that i cant find. I was looking at another post and i seen to download Everest. So i download it and i seen this Broadcom NetXtreme BCM5702 Gigabit Ethernet Controller. What can i do from here.

Well Update: I closed it and reopened it and that name isnt there anymore it says ethernet controller [NoDB]


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Dell Latitude D600 Driver Help*

Hello,

http://broadcom.com/support/ethernet_nic/netxtreme_desktop.php

Choose the version for your operating system.


----------



## SirToasty (Jul 24, 2009)

*Re: Dell Latitude D600 Driver Help*

ok so after i download it what do i do. there isnt a like exe file like all the other drivers


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Dell Latitude D600 Driver Help*

Once the file is downloaded you will need to extract the files and run the setup file.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Dell Latitude D600 Driver Help*

Did you go to the Dell support site, enter your Service Tag Number and download the drivers


----------



## SirToasty (Jul 24, 2009)

*Re: Dell Latitude D600 Driver Help*

This computer doesnt have a service tag number. (it kinda fell off the truck and my mom brought it.) and on the dell web site there no drivers for this computer while running vista only xp. And when i open the folders to run the setup program. In the folder theres only 3 files which are (b57win32, b47win32, b57xp32.sys) But in the other drivers i install they had a setup i can run


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Dell Latitude D600 Driver Help*

Try opening Device Manager and choose update Driver.

Choose the location where you extracted the files.


----------



## SirToasty (Jul 24, 2009)

*Re: Dell Latitude D600 Driver Help*

it says that it cant not update


----------



## SirToasty (Jul 24, 2009)

*Re: Dell Latitude D600 Driver Help*

like do yall think if i find a driver not for this computer but close thats compat. with vista will that work. i'm just really trying to get this driver working its my last one i need working and i dont wanna downgrade to xp. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## SirToasty (Jul 24, 2009)

*Re: Dell Latitude D600 Driver Help*

Well guys i finally did. i got the driver to work. i installed broadcom mangement control suite. then i was going to try something crazy. i was going to go to support.dell.com download the reg driver for xp then install it. After that i was going to update it with the files and see if it work but after i ran the regular driver install. It work perfectly and now i have internet threw my ethernet. Thanks guys for all your help!!!


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Dell Latitude D600 Driver Help*

Your welcome.

you can mark thread solved under thread tools near top of this page, ty.


----------

